# Zeckenalarm!



## edvars (17. April 2006)

Hi,

Wann fängt eigenlich die Zeckenzeit an??


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. April 2006)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wann fängt eigenlich die Zeckenzeit an??



Deine Frage kommt schon zu spät.  

_freundschaf_tBAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (17. April 2006)

Ich schätze, dass die Zeckenseuche dieses Jahr nicht so groß sein wird, hatten joah nen recht langen und kühlen Winter.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. April 2006)

bleibt nur zu hoffen, ich ziehe die dinger magisch an, letzten sommer haben sich an die 10-15 stück an mich drangebissen.


----------



## iglg (18. April 2006)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> bleibt nur zu hoffen, ich ziehe die dinger magisch an, letzten sommer haben sich an die 10-15 stück an mich drangebissen.



Dann bist Du ja hoffentlich gegen FSME geimpft und achtest peinlich genau auf Anzeichen einer Borreliose-Infektion ?


----------



## Edith L. (18. April 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze, dass die Zeckenseuche dieses Jahr nicht so groß sein wird, hatten joah nen recht langen und kühlen Winter.



Der bisher schon aufgetretene Befall an Haustieren lässt anderes befürchten!


----------



## schwermetall (24. April 2006)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bist Du ja hoffentlich gegen FSME geimpft und achtest peinlich genau auf Anzeichen einer Borreliose-Infektion ?



FSME ist bei uns (im Deister) (noch) nicht das Thema.
Aber ich glaube mit der Borreliose-Infektion ist es bei alex zu spät


----------



## Deleted 28330 (25. April 2006)

wie? weil sie mich schon angesteckt haben oder wie?


----------



## Sanz (25. April 2006)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wann fängt eigenlich die Zeckenzeit an??



Hallo,

die Zecken sind auf dem Vormarsch, aber wann sieht man Dich mal wieder im Wald 

Gruß und hoffentlich mal bis bald
Andre


----------



## Acki (25. April 2006)

Ich hatte am Sonntag schon eine !

Also, beim Duschen immer die Augen offen halten, auch wenn die Seife brennt !

Wie ist das eigentlich bei der Borreliose, wird der rote Fleck da von Tag zu Tag größer ? 
Ich habe nämlich einen roten Fleck an der Bissstelle, der wird aber nicht größer.

Viele Grüße


----------



## schwermetall (26. April 2006)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> wie? weil sie mich schon angesteckt haben oder wie?



Na ja, wie soll ich es nur sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (26. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
kann nur sagen das man sich sehr schnell 
eine Borelliose einfangen kann.

Bin vor zwei Jahren selbst dann erkrankt.

4 Wochen lang Antibiotika Therapie.

Der Rote Punkt ist noch nicht so schlimm,
aber bitte weiterhin beobachten, ob sich 
ein roter Ring um die Bißstelle bildet!
Dieses ist dann die Wanderröte!
Borreliose Stadium 1

Mein Tip:
10 Tage nach einem Biß zum Arzt und Blut abnehmen lassen.
Man sollte zwei Blutproben nehmen lassen und an zwei Labore einschicken!

Wenn mann es früh erkennt und entsprechend behandelt hat man gute Heilungsschancen!

Gegen Borelliose kann man sich nicht impfen lassen!!



Tintin


----------



## winx (26. April 2006)

Ich hoffe auch, dass dieses Jahr nicht ganz so viele von den Dingern unterwegs sind - der Winter war ja schön kalt. Letzes Jahr war es ja besonders schlimm,  hatte da auch ein paar Bisse...

Alle die Süddeutschland unterwegs sind sollten sich auf jeden Fall gegen FSME impfen lassen!



			
				1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Tage nach einem Biß zum Arzt und Blut abnehmen lassen.
> Man sollte zwei Blutproben nehmen lassen und an zwei Labore einschicken!



Hm, guter Hinweis. Man kann auch die Zecke selber einschicken und untersuchen lassen. Allerdings habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass man trotzdem nie ganz sicher sein kann. Wenn die Zecke infiziert ist heisst das nicht zwingend, dass sie einen abgesteckt hat und umgekehrt. Weisst du wie dass bei der Blutuntersuchung ist? Ist das 100%ig sicher?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. April 2006)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, wie soll ich es nur sagen...



du bist wie immer witzig.  dann erzähl mal


----------



## edvars (27. April 2006)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Zecken sind auf dem Vormarsch, aber wann sieht man Dich mal wieder im Wald
> 
> ...



Eher selden, war nur einmal im Wald diesem jahr. Fahre meistens Rennrad, da ich jetzt in eine Verein bin. Aber naturlich werde ich nach Harburger Berge kommen wenn entsprechende Touren da ist.

LG

Morten.


----------



## winx (1. Mai 2006)

So, ich hab heute das erste Drecksvieh vom Benther Berg mitgebracht! :-(


----------



## mtb_driver (15. Juni 2006)

alle reden immer von Zecken, und machen Panik. Weiß nicht woran das liegt, aber ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie eine, bzw... hab ichs nie bermerkt.
Kann sein das man gebissen wird, und das überhaupt nicht merkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erD-manN (15. Juni 2006)

in den harburger bergen in hamburg, kann ich nur davon abraten, zwischen zwei dicht stehenden büschen hindurch zu gehen. ich hatte vor zwei wochen 5 bisse!

jetzt habe ich eine dicke erkältung(wobei ich nicht glaube, dass das an den biestern liegt) egal ich kann nicht fahren!!! 

aber schön aufpassen da


----------



## winx (15. Juni 2006)

mtb_driver schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein das man gebissen wird, und das überhaupt nicht merkt?



Ja, es kann schon sein, dass sie sich vollsaugen und dann irgendwann abfallen. Vor allem wenn es so ganz kleine Zecken sind. Allerdings werden die auch grösser wenn sie sich vollsaugen, man sollte es also schon merken.

Es kann übrigens auch sein, dass die Dinger erstmal 24 Stunden auf einem rum krabbeln und 'ne leckere Stelle suchen, bevor sie beissen.


----------



## John Rico (15. Juni 2006)

Na was finde ich denn heute hier im Forum?!?
Das ist ja genau mein Thema, da ich Dienstag vor einer Woche in den HaBe's zeckentechnisch auch entjungfert wurde!  
Und dann kann ich mein (Un-)wissen ja gleich mal zum besten geben, da hier ein paar Fragen aufgetaucht sind, zu denen ich mich auch erstmal beim Arzt und im Netz schlau gemacht habe.

*Borellien*
Wie schon gesagt ist FSME hier im Norden (zum Glück) kein Thema. Bleiben also die Borellien. Jede fünfte bis zwanzigste Zecke trägt nur den Erreger, je nach Region. Und auch nicht jede Übertragung führt zu Symptomen, oft killt das eigene Immun-System die Erreger von alleine. Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum viele Menschen Antikörper im Blut haben, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, dass sie jemals einen Zeckenbiss hatten! Man kann also sehr wohl gestochen werden, ohne es zu merken!
Da die Borellien im Gegensatz zur FSME erst nach mehreren Stunden (bis 24!) übertragen werden, sollte man die Zecke auch möglichst sofort entfernen, so kann man eine Infektionsgefahr noch wieter gesenkt werden.

*Entfernen:*
Kleber und Öl sind Mist, da die Zecken da in Panik den Erreger auspucken --> Infektion. Ne anständige Pinzette, die Zecke weit unten greifen und langsam gerade nach oben ziehen. Drehen bringt auch nix, die Viecher haben kein Gewinde!
Wichtig ist halt, die Zecke dabei nicht zu zerquetschen, da der Erreger sonst übertragen werden kann. Danch gut desinfizieren (die Stelle, nicht die Zecke  )
Wenn der Rüssel stecken bleibt, macht das übrigens nichts, da er keine Erreger trägt. Der fällt nach 1-2 Tagen von alleine raus.

*Borelliose*
Ein erstes Anzeichen ist die beschriebene Wanderröte um die Stichstelle (Zecken stechen, auch wenn man ugs. von Biss spricht). Falls sich also ein roter Ring bildet, immer zum Arzt. Die beschriebenen Blutuntersuchungen bringen nur bedingt was, da sie nie 100 %ige Sicherheit bieten. Soweit ich weiß, wird auf Antikörper im Blut untersucht. Diese können sich zum einen erst verspätet, sprich nach Wochen bilden --> vorher falsch negatives Ergebnis.
Wenn man wie oben beschrieben vorher einen "heimlichen" Stich hatte, kann das Ergebnis falsch positiv sein, obwohl man (diesmal) eig. gar nicht infiziert ist. Diese Tests sind (auch nach Aussage meines Arztes) eher dazu da, den Patienten zu beruhigen als wirklich sinnvolle Ergebnisse zu liefern.
Man sollte die Zecke aber aufheben, aus ihr kann man per DNA-Test im Zweifelsfall bestimmen, ob sie überhaupt einen Erreger (bei uns ja nur Borellien) getragen hat.


Vielleicht konnte ich dem einen oder anderen ja helfen, ich lese halt immer gleich fünf Bücher, wenn ich sowas habe. Im Zweifel aber bitte nen Arzt fragen, bin auch nur ein Laie! 
Ach ja. fast vergessen: Ich habe bisher immer nur von ner regelrechten Zeckenplage in diesem Jahr gehört. Seit meinem Erlebnis nehm ich vor der Tour immer ne Autan-Dusche...

Gruß
Sven


----------

